# 1999 McClelland's Christmas Cheer



## Allstar (Aug 25, 2007)

This was my first encounter with this tobacco and I have to say I am completely happy with the idea to track down some vintaged tobacco. To give the background, I was at Croc's with Steve_r. We were both smoking out of Nording pipes. I popped the can top off and had an over-whelming smell of tomato soup hit me. This left me a little uneasy, but I was going to try it regardless. So we took some out of the tin and prep'd it. I was amazed when I lit it, how it easy it was to start and keep lit. I there was absolutely no bite to the taste. No taste of tomato either so I was really happy. It smoked well for about an hour, had to re lite a couple times. But I would suggest this blend to anyone.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm a big of Xmas Cheers, and like all McClellands, the ketchup/tomato/BBQ sauce/stewed tomato/etc. smell is very present in the unlit tobac. However, like you mentioned, that doesn't translate whatsoever to the smoke. Some vintages are better than others, but in general, I've found these to age very well. Nice review...


----------

